# Miyama Ryu Combat Jujitsu



## Black Belt FC (Dec 23, 2004)

Classes now forming for Miyama Ryu Jujitsu at

BBFC
54-12 31st Avenue
Woodside, NY 11377
718-204-1777
BLACKBELFITNESSCENTER.COM
Wed 06:00PM Starting Jan 3rd
Classes will be Taught by Sensei Felix Vargas Menkyo rank


----------

